# Reutilizacion de altavoces



## pedriker (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola

Tengo dos altavoces de 8 ohmios, que eran de una minicadena que dejo de funcionar, y me gustaria saber si les puedo volver a dar uso.

¿Se podrian reutilizar para escuchar un mp3 tipo iPod o similar? 

En caso de ser asi, ¿que necesitaria, algo como un preamplificador o algo asi? ¿se podria conectar a 230V?

Disculpad si la pregunta esta ya hecha o respondida, pero no sabia como ponerla, ni siquiera si se puede hacer

Gracias


----------



## hellfull (Ago 23, 2009)

Claro que puedes reutilizarlos,monta un amplificador con un tda2822m,
que es estereo y te vale para los 2 altavoces y funciona con 12 voltios,que los puedes obtener de un transformador.o de una bateria de 12 voltios.

Si necesitas el esquema pidemelo,esque ahora mismo no puedo ponerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola. Los altavoces seguramente se pueden utilizar para un reproductor de mp3. Si los mismos tienen un cable para enchufarlos a corriente alterna no necesitas amplificador, ahora si son pasivos o sea tienen dos cables que se conectaban a las salida de audio de la minicadena entonces debes hacer lo que te sugiere hellfull. 
En el foro hay muchos amplificador para mp3, pone en el buscador amplificador para mp3 y te saltan todos.
suerte


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 24, 2009)

Pero, de que tamaño son? Que potencia... Si resultan Woofers de buena potencia y los vas a jalar con un TDA2822...Como que nó.

Postea una fotos y te diremos como de cuanta potencia hablamos

Saludos!!!


----------



## pedriker (Ago 24, 2009)

gracias a todos

hellfull, si eres tan amable de pasarme los esquemas me harias un gran favor, si no puedes los buscare aqui, que seguramente estaran

Juan Jose, si, los altavoces son pasivos, no son como los de pc que llevan su toma de corriente

tacatomon, los altavoces no son muy grandes, y la minicadena no era gran cosa, pero posteare una foto en cuanto pueda


----------



## thearix (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola a todos...
Me pasa lo mismo...
Me podrian dar el esquematico por favor ?
Gracias


----------

